# Expat Warning of Barcelona



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

We have lived in Catalunya for about 10 years now. Recently with the Brexit situation, we have been targeted by numerous government bodies, purely because we are foreigners. I find this extremely frustrating, as we are Scottish and did not want Brexit, however, we cannot go against the UK government.

Some of the unfair treatment includes:-

1. The local Ayuntamiento (Canaletes) charging us over €500 for taxes. Whereas all our neighbours who are Catalan, pay much less and have bigger properties. 

2. Two Mossos came to us and demanded that our British truck be removed from the area within two weeks. If not, they would give me a multa to remove the truck by Grua and destroy it. We explained that, as our house was being renovated still due to having been invaded by Okupas prior to us moving in, most of our good furniture was being stored in the truck. However, they were completely unreasonable and said the truck was abandoned. 

3. My bank account had an embargo of €288.52. This was done by the Agencia Tributaria in Vilafranca del Penedes. They claimed it was for the tax on our house of €4000. We have a receipt from them from 2016, showing the amount was paid in full. They say the debt now is €5.472,28. I have tried contacting the offices by phone and email. However, I was told that no one speaks English there and that I would have to go to the offices in person. I've also contacted the Alcalde, Sr. Pere Regull Riba. However, I have been ignored. I also contacted the Catalan Government and the Ombudsman. But I keep getting told to go to the offices. I don't have a car and only speak a little Castellano, no Catalan. My husband is fluent in Castellano. However, he works as a teacher in an International school in Sant Cugat and can't take time off work to accompany me. I feel that this is an estafa and want my money refunded. 

4. My husband uses a local Toll and is normally charged €2.60. Last week he was charged €26.00 and was told he had traveled from Seville? He eventually got refunded, after he refused to remove his car from the toll booth and threatened to call the Guardia Civil. I believe this happened because he was driving a UK registered car. 

5. The Mossos stopped him yesterday morning on the way to work, as he went through the toll. They asked him how many "copas" he had had. He explained, I have had three. They breathalysed him and were shocked that it showed he had not been drinking. He then told them, "yes I have had three "copas", two of water and one of tea." Then again, this was due to him driving a UK registered car. 

I think the treatment that we are receiving here in Catalunya, is appalling. Purely because we are British.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

If you are permanently resident in Catalonia, why do you insist on keeping UK registered vehicles,
that are quite rightly going to get the sort of attention you describe from the Police ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Siobhan1 said:


> 5. The Mossos stopped him yesterday morning on the way to work, as he went through the toll. They asked him how many "copas" he had had. He explained, I have had three. They breathalysed him and were shocked that it showed he had not been drinking. He then told them, "yes I have had three "copas", two of water and one of tea." Then again, this was due to him driving a UK registered car.


Might I suggest it's not a great idea to make jokes in this sort of situation ... the police aren't likely to see the funny side.

If you are really being targeted for your nationality that is very bad news. But surely we all know of similar instances that took place long before the B-word was invented. For example an English friend of mine had a €200 parking fine in a place were there was no indication you couldn't park; when she challenged it, she was told "but you live here, you should know you can't park there!" 

Perhaps you just had a run of bad luck?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As said by another member - if you are resident in Spain it's illegal for you to drive a foreign registered vehicle which you own.

I know people in other areas of Spain who HAVE had their foreign registered vehicles destroyed, so the mossos giving you a warning is being extremely kind IMO.

Many people have their bank accounts embargoed, including Spanish nationals. The govt can do this & will always do so if taxes are owed. It's always a case of embargo & sort it out later.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Might I suggest it's not a great idea to make jokes in this sort of situation ... the police aren't likely to see the funny side.
> 
> If you are really being targeted for your nationality that is very bad news. But surely we all know of similar instances that took place long before the B-word was invented. For example an English friend of mine had a €200 parking fine in a place were there was no indication you couldn't park; when she challenged it, she was told "but you live here, you should know you can't park there!"
> 
> Perhaps you just had a run of bad luck?


I suspected a couple times in Mallorca that I received fines from the Guardia Civil because I wasn't a local, but, of course, this is impossible to prove. I just put it down to one of the hazards of working there.

I received a large fine, and banned from driving for 6 months, by a m/cycle riding GC for "dangerous parking" in Mallorca. It was on a wide road, on the inside of a corner, where there was a row of popular shops with no marking showing whether parking was allowed or not.

Even my lawyer had never heard of the offence, and the strip was marked out as a parking area a few months later, with no other change to the road.


OTOH I also persuaded the Policia Local not to tow my car away when it had been parked slightly too long. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It appears from my experience of living on spain for over 30 years that you are mistaken in your suspicion 

As stated a resident in spain is prohibited from driving any vehicle which does not have a spanish registration. Also if one wants to import a non Spanish registered vehicle that must be done within a limited period. I believe that is three months

It would appear you need to get some good advice regarding your situation in
Spain. 

Trying to be ‘clever’ with the police here is a foolish thing to do and not recommended!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Williams2 said:


> If you are permanently resident in Catalonia, why do you insist on keeping UK registered vehicles,
> that are quite rightly going to get the sort of attention you describe from the Police ?


Why shouldn't I have a British registered car? I travel back to the UK regularly with my vehicles and have them taxed and MOT'd. 

So you admit that having Uk registered vehicles "are quite rightly going to get the sort of attention you describe from the Police ?" - Why should that be the case?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Siobhan1 said:


> *Why shouldn't I have a British registered car? *I travel back to the UK regularly with my vehicles and have them taxed and MOT'd.
> 
> So you admit that having Uk registered vehicles "are quite rightly going to get the sort of attention you describe from the Police ?" - *Why should that be the case?*



Simply because, as we have said - it's illegal.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Juan C said:


> It appears from my experience of living on spain for over 30 years that you are mistaken in your suspicion
> 
> As stated a resident in spain is prohibited from driving any vehicle which does not have a spanish registration. Also if one wants to import a non Spanish registered vehicle that must be done within a limited period. I believe that is three months
> 
> ...


What do you mean, exactly by "Trying to be ‘clever’ with the police here is a foolish thing to do and not recommended!" Who is trying to be clever with the Police? I am very respectful of the police and have never tried "to be clever" with them. It's not in my nature. As I have said, we travel back to the UK regularly, so have to have an up to date MOT. We're not solely resident in Catalonia, as you presumed. We have a UK address also Juan.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> Might I suggest it's not a great idea to make jokes in this sort of situation ... the police aren't likely to see the funny side.
> 
> If you are really being targeted for your nationality that is very bad news. But surely we all know of similar instances that took place long before the B-word was invented. For example an English friend of mine had a €200 parking fine in a place were there was no indication you couldn't park; when she challenged it, she was told "but you live here, you should know you can't park there!"
> 
> Perhaps you just had a run of bad luck?


What do you mean when you say "Might I suggest it's not a great idea to make jokes in this sort of situation ... the police aren't likely to see the funny side."

I don't find the situation funny at all and I'm sure your friend didn't either, when fined 200 euros in a spot that was not marked as a no parking zone. Get real.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

It's"illegal"??? Do the Spanish driving Spanish cars in the UK get the same treatment. I don't think so.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> As said by another member - if you are resident in Spain it's illegal for you to drive a foreign registered vehicle which you own.
> 
> I know people in other areas of Spain who HAVE had their foreign registered vehicles destroyed, so the mossos giving you a warning is being extremely kind IMO.
> 
> Many people have their bank accounts embargoed, including Spanish nationals. The govt can do this & will always do so if taxes are owed. It's always a case of embargo & sort it out later.


What a stupid comment to make:

"Many people have their bank accounts embargoed, including Spanish nationals. The govt can do this & will always do so if taxes are owed. It's always a case of embargo & sort it out later."

If you read my post properly, you would have seen that it was not "owed", as the tax was paid back in 2016 and I have a receipt from the Agencia Tributaria themselves showing it as paid. 


And as for "It's always a case of embargo & sort it out later." What a crazy system to have in place. Waste of time for everyone, if you ask me for Admin, the banks and the person who has had an embargo unjustly.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Siobhan1 said:


> It's"illegal"??? Do the Spanish driving Spanish cars in the UK get the same treatment. I don't think so.


Yes, foreign residents do.

In fact the time allowed for re-registering foreign plated cars in the UK is much shorter than in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Siobhan1 said:


> Why shouldn't I have a British registered car? I travel back to the UK regularly with my vehicles and have them taxed and MOT'd.
> 
> So you admit that having Uk registered vehicles "are quite rightly going to get the sort of attention you describe from the Police ?" - Why should that be the case?


Perhaps because many of the drivers and their cars spend more than the allowed amount of time in Spain? Perhaps because some of them don't travel back to the UK for tax and MOT purposes? Perhaps because some of them are uninsured?
And after Brexit, because some residents will be driving on invalid UK licences?
For these reasons and more the police and GC may take more than a passing interest in a UK car.

You may be as pure as the driven snow but far too many British immigrants here think they can set and follow their own rules, not only regarding their vehicles but with residency and tax status. One positive effect of Brexit is that (hopefully)these freeloaders will get their comeuppance.

As for problems with alleged debt: a couple of months ago I received a tax demand for 6000 euros plus 3000 fine for allegedly not having made a correct return in 2014. My accountant sorted it out and didn't tell me that during negotiations a further demand was made for the same sum for the following three years, a total of 36000 euros including fines. Just as well he didn't tell me, I'd have had a heart attack.
The fault lay not with the TA but with HMRC who for some reason had sent four years of my tax returns to TA but with my gross income, leaving out allowances and the tax I pay in the UK under the Dual Tax Order. I received a letter from the TA informing me I had nothing to pay and apologising. Has anyone in recorded history received an apology from HMRC for an unwarranted tax demand, I wonder....

I've also been breathalysed by the police here. I was under the limit ...but a lot of people who get stopped aren't. My car is on Spanish plates, has been from the day I crossed the border in 2008.

**** happens in the UK and Spain. The world over, I'd guess.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Siobhan1 said:


> What a stupid comment to make:
> 
> "Many people have their bank accounts embargoed, including Spanish nationals. The govt can do this & will always do so if taxes are owed. It's always a case of embargo & sort it out later."
> 
> ...


It's the way things are done here in Spain, whether we like it or not.

If we want to live here we live by their laws, rules & systems.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Siobhan1 said:


> What a stupid comment to make:
> 
> "Many people have their bank accounts embargoed, including Spanish nationals. The govt can do this & will always do so if taxes are owed. It's always a case of embargo & sort it out later."
> 
> ...



Well, I've had an 'unjust' embargo. I'm still alive. It got sorted out. First world problems.

Re your second paragraph: reread my post above, assuming of course you have read it.

I've had more problems with HMRC and DWP than with any government, regional or local administration here. Crazy systems aren't unique to Spain.

You say you've been here ten years but speak little Spanish of any kind. Being able to do so often makes life much easier. That's my experience.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Perhaps because many of the drivers and their cars spend more than the allowed amount of time in Spain? Perhaps because some of them don't travel back to the UK for tax and MOT purposes? Perhaps because some of them are uninsured?
> And after Brexit, because some residents will be driving on invalid UK licences?
> For these reasons and more the police and GC may take more than a passing interest in a UK car.
> 
> ...


Yes, I had an apology from HMRC this year! For the second year running they sent me a demand for unpaid tax on my UK State pension, even though I have lived in Spain for 12 years and have a UK NT (no tax) code. I wrote a letter of complaint addressed to the boss of HMRC and received a grovelling apology by return! (it always pays to go to the top)! As for the OP I half suspect it is a wind-up ... or perhaps written after one too many "copas?"


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Siobhan. 

You said, “We have lived in Catalunya for about 10 years now.”

Now you say you live in U.K. 

Sorry but it is very difficult for anyone to make sensible suggestions if you move the goal posts. 

You cannot legally live in two places at once !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Siobhan1 said:


> What do you mean, exactly by "Trying to be ‘clever’ with the police here is a foolish thing to do and not recommended!" Who is trying to be clever with the Police? I am very respectful of the police and have never tried "to be clever" with them. It's not in my nature. As I have said, we travel back to the UK regularly, so have to have an up to date MOT. We're not solely resident in Catalonia, as you presumed. *We have a UK address *also Juan.


Having a UK address makes no difference.

It's where you live that matters.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Siobhan - where are you resident - UK or Spain?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> Siobhan.
> 
> You said, “We have lived in Catalunya for about 10 years now.”
> 
> ...


Maybe she's the 21st centuries answer to _The Scarlet Pimpernel ?_

Namely - _they seek her here, they seek her there, those Brit's and Spaniards seek her everywhere, is she in the UK ?
or is she in Spain ?, that damned elusive Pimpernel !!_


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Maybe he's the 21st centuries answer to _The Scarlet Pimpernel ?_
> 
> Namely - _they seek him here, they seek him there, those Brit's and Spaniards seek him everywhere, is he in the UK ?
> or is he in Spain ?, that damned elusive Pimpernel !!_


Siobhan is a female name, pronounced shiv-AWN


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Siobhan in an Irish female name. But beware Mary in Ireland as maria in spain might a man or woman’s name


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I changed it to her and she - just in case.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Siobhan1 said:


> It's"illegal"??? Do the Spanish driving Spanish cars in the UK get the same treatment. I don't think so.


It's the same in every EU country, I'm a French resident but a UK national and it is illegal for me to drive any car that does not have french plates.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Williams2 said:


> Well I changed it to her and she - just in case.


Get woke, Williams

Gender-based personal pronouns are oppressive, repressive, discrimnatory and lots of other very bad things you so don’t want to be applied to you.

The correct term is ‘they’. Or ‘it’. Or something else, I’ve forgotten.

There’s no such thing as male or female any more. You can choose.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Skipper said:


> Yes, I had an apology from HMRC this year! For the second year running they sent me a demand for unpaid tax on my UK State pension, even though I have lived in Spain for 12 years and have a UK NT (no tax) code. I wrote a letter of complaint addressed to the boss of HMRC and received a grovelling apology by return! (it always pays to go to the top)! As for the OP I half suspect it is a wind-up ... or perhaps written after one too many "copas?"


I apologise to HMRC

Perhaps one way of putting a stop to this Brexit- provoked persecution might be for the OP to affix a saltire to a prominent part of her anatomy so that politically aware Catalan separatistas will recognise and sympathise with her plight.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Get woke, Williams
> 
> Gender-based personal pronouns are oppressive, repressive, discrimnatory and lots of other very bad things you so don’t want to be applied to you.
> 
> ...


Ok perhaps we can go one better and use Mr Spock, Star Trek or Star Wars terms like humaniods - 
I doubt you can get any more gender neutral than that !!

So continuing with _The Scarlet Pimpernel_ in the 21st century theme - we can have people being
addressed as _Citizen Humaniod !!_


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Where did you get that I live in the UK? And what is the OP?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

What is IMO? At the moment under European and British law, you need to take someone to court and have a judgment to place an embargo. It's not sufficient to say embargo and then sort it out? It's a form of fraud. Take your money in the hope you won't fight it or will return to the UK


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Are you calling me a "freeloader"? I work and pay all my taxes here. Although I must say the amount of iRPF is ridiculous, particularly when they don't give you anything back when you do your Renta. 
The freeloaders here as far as I am aware are known as "okupas"


----------



## Siobhan1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Very funny. Yes I'm female and it is pronounced Shivawn. What about you is it Juan or Joan (the Catalan version of the name)?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Siobhan. I note you work in spain. 

That explains why there is a problem with your U.K. Reg vehicle. 

As someone said your are lucky, it being illegally here, the police did not confiscate it and fine you. Seems you have been treated very considerately.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Siobhan i recommend autotrader in uk to sell car. Very nice service and your contact details never used directly. I am born worrier so after 4 months of driving uk plate i (cough) "popped" back to uk and flogged it for an undeserved amount.. lucky me


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Since the attempt at polite & correct advice has been met with insults & deteriorated into name-calling - & because the discussion really has nowhere else to go...


:closed_2:


----------

